# Steinmetzschaltung am Motor 230V/400V



## fritz09 (9 Februar 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

ist es möglich den folgenden Motor in einer Steinmetzschaltung zu betrieben.
Folgende Motordaten hat der Motor: 0,55 kW; 230V/400V
Wenn ja, wie muss der Motor geschaltet werden Stern oder Dreieck und wie groß muss der Kondensator sein?
Was muss noch beachtet werden?

Gruß fritz09


----------



## Frohnius (10 Februar 2022)

Steinmetzschaltung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## nullkommanix (10 Februar 2022)

Hallo fritz09,
man sagt so ca 70 µF pro kW,also 38,5 µF errechnet.
Gruß


----------



## Frohnius (10 Februar 2022)

.... und offensichtlich dreieck-schaltung ... typenschild vom motor wird 230V dreieck und 400V stern sein


----------



## dekuika (10 Februar 2022)

Dreieckschaltung stimmt.
Je nach gewünschter Laufrichtung kannst Du den Kondensator fest verdrahten.


----------



## winnman (10 Februar 2022)

Motor kann aber nur ca. 70% seiner Nennleistung, das kann ev. Probleme verursachen.


----------



## Plan_B (10 Februar 2022)

Und das Anlaufmoment ist unter aller Sau.


----------



## Der Pfälzer (14 Februar 2022)

Dem Anlaufmoment kann aber mit einem kuzzeitig parallel geschalteten Anlaufkondensator etwas auf die Sprünge geholfen werden.


----------



## Plan_B (15 Februar 2022)

Was die vermeintlich simple Schaltung kompliziert, denn das kann zeitabhängig oder besser Drehzahlabhängig gemacht werden.


----------



## nade (5 März 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Was die vermeintlich simple Schaltung kompliziert, denn das kann zeitabhängig oder besser Drehzahlabhängig gemacht werden.


Dazu gibt es Schaltmodule. Oder eben bei "China" über ein Fliehkraftschalter realisiert. Die entsprechenden Kondensatoren müssen müssen dann aber auch entsprechend ausgelegt werden. Bei der Zeit, entweder der Motor läuft gar nicht an bzw hat trotzdem keine Leistung und wird scheiß heiß.


----------

